# Lily the cat



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We recently lost our chihuahua Pablo to cancer, and a few months before that we lost our cat Loomis. 

Our cat Lily has had a lipoma for years about 2 inches back from what would be her arm pit. It was about the size of an almond for years but recently I noticed it was a little bigger. But with Loomis and Pablo sick, Lily kind of got put on the back burner. I didn't mean to, I just thought it was a non issue.

Today I looked and the thing is about the size of a walnut, and the hair over the area is gone and there is a big scab. When I feel it, it feels like it is full of fluid. It doesn't seem to hurt her at all. 

Lily is almost 12 years old. She was a rescue when I worked at the dog/cat kennel. Someone called and said some kids in their mobile home park were abusing kittens and could we come get them. I explained we were not the humane society but they begged. I drove to get them, it was a very poor area. The kittens were probably 5 weeks old and in a tiny hamster cage and all wet, but didn't have water to drink or food. I took them, there were two. Lily had a broken leg and rib, but Davy was healthy. Davy died about 3 years ago after he had surgery and never recovered from the anesthesia. He went into liver failure 4 days later.

She is a strange cat. She chews the hair on her tummy down to maybe what it would be if I took a #7 blade to it. It is very even and looks like we shaved it. She will collect socks and drag them around yowling and then puts them in piles and lays on them as if she is nursing. She chews electrical cords. Destroys them. We don't understand how she hasn't been hurt. We try to hide them and block them but she finds ways. 

She hates the other cats but loves the dogs. She never ventures upstairs. She is very affectionate. 

Anyways, Looks like another vet trip. Hoping it is not cancer.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

paws crossed for you and lily.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry you have another worry! Poor little kitty has got some issues doesn't she!? But I'm sure she has had a happy life with you! Hope the trip to the Vet has a good outcome....I'll be mentioning you in my prayers tonight!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I will keep you both in my thoughts and hope this is nothing but some kind of cyst. Poor kitty had a very rough start. But you have given her a good life and good care. She's one lucky kitty. Gosh, you have been through a lot with your animals all so close together. You need good news this time. I'll be sending my most positive vibes your way.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

PBG you are right, they all seem to be going close together, but then I got them all close together. My darling daughter started working at the vet and kept bringing stuff home! I am guilty of bringing home Lily and Davy, but she brought home Loomis, Duck, Pablo, Emilio, Isabel and Misha! We are down to just Emilio and Misha and Duck, Lily, and John Snow (the three cats). I gave up my horse as well within the last year and a half. 

It's amazing how much you miss them! I am not a cat person, but Davy was MY cat and I miss Loomis terribly. And of course Pablo and Isabel....it's like a piece of me is missing!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, our pets are with us, sharing the small moments of every day, the intricacies of our whole routine. They're with us in our sad times and joyous times. We become so attached and they're just tied so closely to our lives and life events. So when they're gone in one swift moment, it's really quite a trauma to our emotions. It's so hard. I remember losing 3 cats to, I think coyotes, all within a year or two of each other. Our original 2 cats lived on and moved with me to Idaho. But I had one, Priscilla, that was like a dog. She followed me to my neighbors about 1000 feet away from our house and would sit outside the sliding glass door, waiting, looking in while we drank coffee and visited for about an hour. Then she'd follow along my heels all the way home. She was one of the original cats that lived a ripe old age. But three, also just lovely, affectionate and sociable cats just disappeared. I decided then if ever I got another cat (which I most likely won't) it will be an indoor only cat. 

Anyhow, it sounds like you were doomed from the beginning with a daughter who brought animals home like that. LOL. How could you say, "no" ? It would be very hard. They are appealing and cute, even though I too, am not as much a cat person as I am a dog person. But still...you get very attached and they are really neat animals in many ways. 

Keep us posted on Lily. I will keep you and her in my thoughts.


----------

